# Roasted Eggplant/Garlic/Tomato Salad



## QSis (Sep 30, 2008)

This was very good!  I served it with grilled lamb chops.

Lee

Roasted Eggplant and Garlic Salad with Tomatoes Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## babetoo (Sep 30, 2008)

QSis said:


> This was very good! I served it with grilled lamb chops.
> 
> Lee
> 
> Roasted Eggplant and Garlic Salad with Tomatoes Recipe at Epicurious.com


 my goodness that looks just absolutely wonderful. thanks for sharing.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 30, 2008)

Just beautiful..will have to try this next weekend..Thanks
kadesma


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

are you a sadist.........that looks so yummo............


----------



## *amy* (Oct 2, 2008)

Your dish looks lovely, Lee. Saved to memory. Thanks for sharing. We must be on the same eggplant wavelength. Put this Turkish Eggplant with Tomato & Garlic Sauce pic on my fridge, as a reminder to make as a cold side, over bruschetta, part of an antipasti or smoosh over rigatoni.

Eggplant with Tomato & Garlic Sauce - Fine Cooking


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Lee, I've been getting more eggplants lately.

For one dish I sliced the eggplant long ways 1/4" thick, sauteed with salt, pepper and olive oil until just brown. I made a relish-like topping using diced tomato, diced roasted red pepper (from the olive bar at the super market), shallot, white wine, marsala, oregano, red pepper flakes, salt & pepper. I simmered the mixture until it broke down and became a little thick and spooned it on top of the eggplant.  Served with thick cut pork chops with a mushroom topping.

I did another one last night sort of the same way using different chili peppers from the garden that I roasted on the grill, onion and garlic.  Served with a red wine and rosemary marinated london broil.

Looks great!


----------



## QSis (Oct 2, 2008)

Jeekins, your creation looks much like the recipe that amy posted - mmm MMM!!

And, as also stated in her recipe, the flavor of the salad I made was MUCH better 2 days later!

(We definitely need a forum just for eggplant! )

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Oct 2, 2008)

QSis said:


> Jeekins, your creation looks much like the recipe that amy posted - mmm MMM!!
> 
> And, as also stated in her recipe, the flavor of the salad I made was MUCH better 2 days later!
> 
> ...


I could go for that..eggplant YES!!!!
kades


----------

